# Orbea Aqua or Fuji Roubaix: which one?



## flipland (Apr 21, 2008)

i have an opportunity to get either the fuji roubaix or the orbea aqua frame? which would be the better frame? i'm just getting getting back into the saddle after several years of inactivity. which of the two frames would be more stable on the road and is the better one to grow into?


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

the red one.

if no red then the best fitting and comfortable when you ride them.


----------



## flipland (Apr 21, 2008)

this is the fuji i'm looking into

this is the orbea aqua i'm looking into

both are alu with carbon forks and seat stays (not sure if the the top tube of the aqua is carbon, but that's what i'm told). can i even compare the two with each other?

i'll be using shimano dura ace shifters / fsa carbon crank set and carbon seat stays.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Ride them first.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Definitely ride both if you can. The top-tube of the Aqua is aluminum. 

I've got an Orbea Mitis, which is very similar to the newer Aqua. It's a quick-handling bike, certainly, and stiff enough at the BB for any sprinting or out-of the saddle uphill attacks I do. The front-end of my bike seems prone to high-speed shimmy; it's not as rigid as I would like, nor is it especially light. But overall, I can't complain.


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

I would say the same things about the Roubaix. Mine is a 2006 model, but I'm pretty sure all that they have changed is the paint. Quick steering, relatively stiff, but more give than an all aluminum frame. I get some kinda scary shimmy at speed, but I haven't ridden a road bike yet that didn't give me that problem.

Other than those issues it's a pretty good bike for the price (on sale at Performance Bike at the end of the season with no sales tax).


----------



## SlowIsMe (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd stick with the Fuji. I think they tend to have more bang for the buck. plus, next time you're passing someone, they'll think - "I'm getting passed by a dude on a Fuji!"


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

The Roubaix is actually rated as the best aluminum road bike, or something like that, by this very website. It got the Consumer Review award. I think both bikes are great, however I believe the Roubaix my come with an all carbon fork, while the roubaix has carbon blades with alloy steerer. 

As far as the Fuji name goes, it's definately a great bang for the buck, and people will hate it when you kick their but on one. I can personally vouch for that.


----------



## guth_c (Dec 3, 2007)

you should also consider a cannondale caad9. it's a light and responsive bike and should fall within the same price range as the Fuji and the Aqua. you can't beat the technology and pedigree of cannondale's alu frames.


----------



## KaizerSozay (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah it is sad to see how much "Fuji hate" there is out there. And for no good reason from what I can see.

I have been researching them a lot the past couple days because what you get for the money seems to good to be true especially if on clearance. This made me wary, but everything so far checks out on the Fuji as being a good deal.

Regardless of the bike, it is your conditioning is 90% of your performance, not the bike.


----------

